# tries to walk on rear legs



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

My first real puppy (10 weeks old). Molly goes out in the grass early in the morning. It's damp from the dew. When she leave the grass area onto the cement patio she moves her rear in the air for a second or two and seems to walk on her front legs. I know she is wet from the grass, is the wet causing it or do I need to see a vet ?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

normal, just doesn't like the feeling. They will do this with snow too.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Yes Atticus does this quite often,always when he overruns chasing a ball and just hangs in the air on his front legs! I could probably "capture it' and train it as I'm sure he could be trained to walk on his front feet. I think Havs have incredible balance!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Yes Atticus does this quite often,always when he overruns chasing a ball and just hangs in the air on his front legs! I could probably "capture it' and train it as I'm sure he could be trained to walk on his front feet. I think Havs have incredible balance!


You can find LOTS of videos of Chihuahuas doing this on YouTube&#8230; some for very long distances. But I think it's easier for them, because they are "square-er" dogs, with longer legs. So they can get their center of balance over their front legs more easily.

This is the most amazing one I've seen&#8230; This guy is making SURE he doesn't get pee on his back feet! :


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That video is hilarious! Boy, were his tanks full!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

He must have a reserve tank :biggrin1:


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

krandall said:


> You can find LOTS of videos of Chihuahuas doing this on YouTube&#8230; some for very long distances. But I think it's easier for them, because they are "square-er" dogs, with longer legs. So they can get their center of balance over their front legs more easily.
> 
> This is the most amazing one I've seen&#8230; This guy is making SURE he doesn't get pee on his back feet! :


That is the funniest thing!


----------

